# Pride of Calais Radio Desk - GJLY



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning,
The museum is starting to fit out a new display with two "Radio Rooms" based on some Marconi gear released from HMS Collingwood.

One will be the GJLY 1980's and the other a generic 1960's

We are missing the Oceanic receiver from GJLY but not sure what else.

Pic od desk on arrival

Does anybody have any images of GJLY or similar, does anybody have a spare Oceanic for a good home 

There are quite a few images on the web but if anybody has any pics/video that might make interesting interpretation material for the displays it would be very welcome. I have an interest but that is not the same as been there, done that!

Many thanks
Paul Evans
Curator


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello Paul
I cant help with the Oceanic BUT I can reccomend your museum as the most fabulous experience for anyone who is on this forum. http://www.internalfire.com/ The smell of hot oil and the rhythm of those massive engines running takes me back to the engine rooms I experienced in my past as a Sparks. 

On 26th July I will be visiting with friends who have come to play Bluegrass at the Gwaun Valley Brewery. Looking forward to your new Radio Rooms too, any chance of being on-air? 

Andrew


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

GW3OQK said:


> Looking forward to your new Radio Rooms too, any chance of being on-air?


Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the kind words 

New Radio Room opens this weekend for International Museums Weekend

Any visitors with the relevant license are welcome to use the Radio Room. Main transceiver is a Rohde & Schwarz XK2100L with HX002H1 antenna.

We hope the Marconi Marine equipment will all be up and running at some point!

Paul


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you post some more details on the Museum, please?

Location?

Thanks.


----------



## internalfire (Feb 4, 2014)

Troppo said:


> Location?
> 
> Thanks.


Situated in sunny West Wales about 8 miles N of Cardigan just off the A487.

Started about 10 years ago we are an Accredited working museum specialising in the internal combustion engine and have a good running set of engines from W. H. Allen, Belliss & Morcom, Petter, Ruston etc, even a 4,250 shp Proteus gas turbine that runs regularly.

Just starting on a new steam section and last week moved the Penn twin cylinder simple oscillating engine from Southampton Maritime Museum, ex-Empress (Cosens).

Museum website is at http://www.internalfire.com

Paul


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

It is well worth a visit - very surprised when I visited to meet Paul - last time I saw him he was running a home made pulse jet in the metalwork shop at school - that's what I call an engineer!!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

